# intake debate



## Guest (Jan 7, 2003)

so.. there are at least 4 types of intakes available.. im lookin to buy one of them.. which provides the best bang?


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

Cold Air


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

*Intakes?*

Well, as an owner of 2 of the 4, I think I'm qualified
to repond here. CAI is definately the best bang for 
the buck!
I'm partial to the Injen CAI myself. The fit and finish
is just far superior to the AEM, IMO!!! 

But, if you're so inclined, I happened to have a slightly
used (but in great shape!) Jim Wolf Technologies'
WAI Pop-Charger I can sell you and you can try it
for yourself.


----------



## gtw00 (Oct 16, 2002)

i have the wai from SWA, best $60 i spent. my street floods all the time so i cant go the cia rout


----------



## pvick (Jan 4, 2003)

First, decide whether you want to go WAI or CAI.
Next decide between a popcharger styled unit or a complete intake system replacement piece.
Then consider the filter supplied with the unit.
Finally (unless this comes higher up), is price.

You can see which one I went with and I would do it again in a heartbeat.


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

I have the AEM and the fit and finish is ok but not like the Injen as Altyholic mentioned but IMO, how often are you going to be showing it off? Each is different in design were AEM's design gives more torque down low but less HP on the top end compared to the Injen ( <- I think)


----------



## PhilGood (Dec 1, 2002)

I opt for WAI because I don't want to worry about water messing up the MAF. I agree with pvick, FrankenCar WAI with Apexi filter is the way to go.

BTW, the engine compartment of Alty is very roomy and air flow is good. The debate between CAI and WAI is the air temp and in our case, there may not be a big different (compare to other car with small engine compartment).


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2003)

*hmm*

well do any of you have numbers or estimates so that i can compare injen AEM and stillen.. im lookin for anything to make the 6 n change seconds around 6... so low end torque from the aem eh? what about the stillen cai how is that? and as for the injen how is the performance?


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

Stillen doesn't make a CAI to date. Like Phil mentioned, the temp difference under the hood is marginal once you are driving, it's the sitting still where the CAI grabs the coolest temps usually. As far as actual numbers, AEM supplies a dyno chart and I think Injen does as well. A major rule to follow is never believe the HP claims by Stillen. They have rarely backed up their figures with data. And last, if NPM used the AEM on their project car...then you know it has to be good


----------



## jayman9207 (Nov 20, 2002)

I have to argue with you a little ALTYHOLIC...........I LOVE MY FRANKENCAR!! I know this is my first intake, but I never imagined such gains with one simple mod! That thing is amazing and simple as hell to put on! I vote for the Frankencar with the APEXi filter! Thanks for the tip Pvick!! *I am even saying this after waiting for 11 weeks just to get mine!* It is a WAI so you are not worrying about hydrolocking, no skinned knuckles trying to put it in, and best of all *one kick-a$$ mod*!!


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

jayman9207 said:


> *I have to argue with you a little ALTYHOLIC...........I LOVE MY FRANKENCAR!! I know this is my first intake, but I never imagined such gains with one simple mod! That thing is amazing and simple as hell to put on! I vote for the Frankencar with the APEXi filter! Thanks for the tip Pvick!! I am even saying this after waiting for 11 weeks just to get mine! It is a WAI so you are not worrying about hydrolocking, no skinned knuckles trying to put it in, and best of all one kick-a$$ mod!! *


That's cool, my friend!
We can agree to disagree on this one.
I think everyone is going to be partial to the 
intake that's on their car, or else they wound'nt
have bought it.

As for myself, the polished Injen CAI suits my 
purposes quite nicely! You've seen it and you know
how lovely it looks plus max gains of +13hp & +11ft lbs. tq.
ain't too bad either!

Remember, I had the unique perspective of having a WAI
on my Alty for 9 months before I upgraded to the CAI.
The difference is night and day!

Go CAI, you won't regret it!

Remember this?

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?threadid=8435&perpage=15&pagenumber=1


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Seeing as I have the same intake as Altyholic, I must concur.


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

Altim8GA said:


> *Seeing as I have the same intake as Altyholic, I must concur. *


Wurd.


----------



## BAC (Dec 24, 2002)

AEM CAI

I like it alot and they have a very nice dyno graph


----------



## pvick (Jan 4, 2003)

My first post on this topic in this thread was largely objective. Now I'll be subjective. I freely admit to a strong bias towards the Frankencar/Apexi intake. The reasons are several, and in no particular order..

1) Gains are experienced across the RPM range with low-to-mid range torque improvements as well as the quite obvious higher-end horsepower gain.

2) Their unit completely removes all stock intake components, replacing the MAF-to-throttle-body run with their all-important midpipe (this is significant for power gains and puts this unit head and shoulders above pop-chargers). Also, this helps to keep the heat down.

3) The use of the Apexi filter was the final ticket for my decision to go with this unit since it is a dry element piece, of extremely high quality, and shows higher power gains over other hi-performance filters.

4) Being a WAI (I'll get back to this later), the chance of water intrusion is virtually elilminated.

5) Extreme ease of installation, with absolutely no modification to existing surroundings in the engine compartment.

6) Extreme ease of filter cleaning and maintenance (especially the Apexi unit).


Now as far as heat around and within the unit, it just ain't there. Of course, it's winter now in Virginia, but when I get into work in the morning and pop my hood to feel the midpipe, it is flat cold! And in the summer, it remains at ambient temperature when driving.. something akin to what you might see with the tubing of a CAI unit, only with the CAI's longer tubing, it might actually get warmer than the Frankencar midpipe (I don't know this to be a fact).

Bottom line is power. The highest measurement I've seen was on the maxima.org website where someone claimed 18 hp. I would seriously doubt this myself. Frankencar posts a 3 hp and 7 pound/feet of torque gain over Stillen and with the Apexi, you can factor in another 1-2 hp over that. Stillen doesn't post their HP claims on their website, but I've heard their pop-charger is good for a 10 hp increase.. don't know what kind of torque figures you could expect with their unit.

So that would make the Frankencar/Apexi unit in the neighborhood of 13-14 hp with torque improvements of around 14-17 pounds/feet. From my experience with this unit, I would say that's probably very close to being correct, because the difference between total stock and this unit is AMAZING. I would not have believed there was this much difference with just this intake. What it shows is that our V6 engines, as installed at the factory, are really starved for breathing.


----------



## jayman9207 (Nov 20, 2002)

Yeah......what Pvick ^^^^ said!!! I am not joking though!! This thing is really sweet!! Here is what my first experience was like........

I first did the "poor man's WAI" and got a little on the low end and nicer sounding growl. When I did my exhaust, I pretty much lost most that.......I gained a MUCH nicer top end and sound though!! When I first cruised down the streets after putting on my new Frankencar, I immediately noticed a sweet snap to the throttle and I had not even gone four blocks and I had not even opened it up yet. When I finally got to a place where I could stomp on it, I took a left at a four-way stop and let it rip. The tires chirped and then the friggen TCS kicked in right away to accommodate for the wicked torque steer (much more than before!!). I thought I should have turned the damn thing off (I am starting to hate this option now), and I started to reach for the TCS button (the whole time I haven't let off the gas) when all of a sudden I got slammed into the back of my seat. I heard this roar then and watched the tach pop up into 7500+ RPMs for first and second gears (now my car kicks into the redline during natural shifting whether in 3 or D if I am stomping on it!!!). I looked at my speedometer and I was doing over 85 when my car finally shifted into third. This thing really kicks a$$!!! You are going to have to really check this baby out on the 18th Altyholic!! I think you are gonna be impressed!! My short movie clips really don't do it any justice. You gotta see and feel this thing in person guy!!


----------



## pvick (Jan 4, 2003)

BTW, here's a picture of my installation. Notice the use of the stock ribbed coupling at the throttle body connection, and the homemade bracket I fashioned to hold the unit in place and away from the rain gutter.

This picture is here thanks to jayman9207's hosting it on his website for me.

http://www.jay-man.net/altimas.net/members/pvick/altyengine.jpg


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2003)

I recently installed an Injen Racing CAI and very please with the looks and results.


----------



## pvick (Jan 4, 2003)

To JerryJ;

That REALLY looks GREAT! Nice job. Clean and I like clean in after-market stuff. Very nice.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2003)

pvick said:


> *To JerryJ;
> 
> That REALLY looks GREAT! Nice job. Clean and I like clean in after-market stuff. Very nice. *


HOLY SMOLLY!!!! I got a chance to open it up today and WOW what a difference! UDP, Custom CB w/Magnaflows & Injen Racing CAI really made a big difference!!!! Now I want a Turbo!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2003)

Hey guys...i'm curious..does any of these intakes void the warranty on the car. I just got an 03 Altima and i'm thinking of putting some extra goodies on it. Pwr is not an issue (or else I would have gone with the V6)....i'm kinda goin for looks and pwr combined...what would you suggest. Thanks

Check out my ride if you like
http://members.cardomain.com/rushaltima2k3


----------



## mulnhd (Jan 23, 2003)

pvick -- as you can see I also live in VA. Did yours pass inspection? I do not have to do the smog test down here.


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

mysterio said:


> *Hey guys...i'm curious..does any of these intakes void the warranty on the car. I just got an 03 Altima and i'm thinking of putting some extra goodies on it. Pwr is not an issue (or else I would have gone with the V6)....i'm kinda goin for looks and pwr combined...what would you suggest. Thanks
> 
> Check out my ride if you like
> http://members.cardomain.com/rushaltima2k3 *


The whole warranty issue is confussing. It will not void your warranty unless the aftermarket part you put on is the cause of the damage done. For instance, If you install a WAI/CAI and your MAF sensor dies then 99.99% of the time the dealer will say your intake was the cause and make you pay for the repair. Sine the intakes are easy to install, if this were to ever happen you would just put the factory back on. There is also the lMagnuson-Moss Act which can help protect you under certain circumstances


----------



## gtw00 (Oct 16, 2002)

the few times i had to go back to the dealer i just but back the oem intake. took 5 min to do the swap, i didn't want to hear any shit about it


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2003)

good point gtw00, ....thanks slurppie


----------

